# Don't understand this



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

You always see the breed counts for shows and it says next to them, for example, 4-6-2-0
I know it means something like dogs and bitches but what exactly doesn't it stand for?
Thanks


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Those numbers represent the numbers of dogs and bitches as you stated. In this instance, there are four class (non-champion) dogs entered, six class (non-champion) bitches and two champion (specials) dogs entered. There are no specials bitches entered in the example provided. This is what tells everyone how many points are possible if everyone who entered actually shows up and goes in to the ring.

Shannon


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In UKC that is: class males - class females - champions - grand champions

So Akbar would be counted in the first number. It helps when they give these numbers b/c at least in UKC you can only champion when you are beating other dogs. Nikon has almost double the points needed for champion but there's hardly any other class males that show around here so he's had to beat the females as well to get wins.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh ok, thanks! I was trying to find examples on the site but there wasn't any.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I just learned what it meant too. I think it goes like this: in UKC you have the "classes" which are Puppy, Junior, Senior, Adult or Breeder/Handler. So say there's 1 Puppy, 2 Jr's, and 0 of the rest. That makes a 3 for the class males total (so 3-x-x-x). The Puppy male wins his class as long as he's not excused, so he gets the points but not a "win" yet because he didn't beat another dog. Nikon gets a ton of First Place and Best Male if he's the only male in his class AND the only class male period, which has happened several times. He has to beat the Best Female and get Best of Winners to get his win, which I'm told sucks because females usually win, especially an adult female vs. my young immature (in the physical sense) male. Nikon has like 150 pts (need 100) but two Best of Winners wins and you need three wins. He never gets Best of Breed because we always show against a Grand Champion female that has Best in Shows, so yeah right my German line immature male is going to beat her! Plus she is impecably ring trained.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

So true.







But Nikon is a stud and I'm sure once he's more mature he's gonna win left and right.








You should look at Akbar in person..... He's short, only 24'', and looks, well, awkward.... I think he's going through that now, not cool...LOL


----------

